

AngularJS Injection: How does it know? - iffycan
http://iffycan.blogspot.com/2013/07/angular-injection.html

======
danso
I'm pretty thrilled that the OP investigated this. This feature was so bizarre
to me that I just assumed it was some esoteric JavaScript language feature
that was hidden from jQuery-using dilettantes such as myself.

